# November Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 1 & 2, 2014*

*When:*
November 1 & 2, 2014

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:	*
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011, 2012 and 2013 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2014, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!	

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 8 & 9, 2014*

*When:*
November 8 & 9, 2014

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:*
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012 & 2013, so come back in 2014 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

Repticon Tampa page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 8 & 9, 2014*

*When:*
November 8 & 9, 2014

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:*
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay New Orleans Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15, 2014*

*When:*
November 15, 2014

*Where:*
Sigur Civic Center
8245 West Judge Perez Drive
Chalmette, LA 70043

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay New Orleans Show:*
Join us in New Orleans, LA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay New Orleans page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15 & 16, 2014*

*When:*
November 15 & 16, 2014

*Where:*
War Memorial Auditorium
800 NE 8th Street
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33304

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Ft. Lauderdale Show:	*
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. In 2012, the Ft. Lauderdale show returned with the giant Repticon Ft. Lauderdale at the historic Ft. Lauderdale War Memorial Auditorium within an easy driving distance of West Palm Beach, Miami, and all of South Florida. With three great shows in 2012, Repticon Ft. Lauderdale now stands as the premiere South Florida show. Be sure to catch our many returns in 2014 to the same venue and enjoy all the excitement that only Repticon can bring to the reptile hobby!	

Repticon Ft. Lauderdale page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Nashville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15 & 16, 2014*

*When:*
November 15 & 16, 2014

*Where:*
The Factory at Franklin - Jamison Hall
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Nashville Show:	*
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in the historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex in the Jamison Hall, this new show featured the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts had been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With two great 2013 shows having returned in triumph, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in 2014!	

Repticon Nashville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15, 2014*

*When:*
November 15, 2014

*Where:*
UNF University Center
12000 Alumni Drive
Jacksonville, FL 32224

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Jacksonville Show:*
Join us November 15, 2014 in Jacksonville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Jacksonville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 22 & 23, 2014*

*When:*
November 22 & 23, 2014

*Where:* 
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:* 
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us this summer as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

This event has been cancelled some of our vendors failed to properly contain their animals at our last show, and therefore we have lost access to this facility.



Repticon1 said:


> *ReptiDay Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15, 2014*
> 
> *When:*
> November 15, 2014
> ...


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

The New Orleans venue has changed their terms of rental in such a way that it is no longer feasible for us to host a show in that location. I apologize for the inconvenience.




Repticon1 said:


> *ReptiDay New Orleans Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 15, 2014*
> 
> *When:*
> November 15, 2014
> ...


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Tampa Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 7 & 8, 2015*

*When:* 
November 7 & 8, 2015

*Where:*
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Tampa Show:* 
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permament home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012, 2013 & 2014, so come back in 2015 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

Repticon Tampa page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 7 & 8, 2015*

*When:* 
November 7 & 8, 2015

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:* 
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011, 2012 and 2013 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2014, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 14 & 15, 2015*

*When:* 
November 14 & 15, 2015

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 21 & 22, 2015*

*When:* 
November 21 & 22, 2015

*Where:*
The Box Expo Center
2223 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:* 
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2015. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show November 21 & 22, 2015*

*When:*
November 21 & 22, 2015

*Where:*
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:	*
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us in 2015 as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------

